# Congress Will Reclassify Pro-Steroids as Controlled Substances This Week



## tee (Oct 11, 2004)

Congress Will Reclassify Pro-Steroids as Controlled Substances This Week
Senate bill 2195 passed the Senate late last night (Wednesday, October 6, 2004)! This bill reclassifies Prohormones (PH) and Prosteroids (PS) as anabolic steroids and makes them controlled substances.

The bill is currently being held at the desk in the House. Given the House has previously passed nearly identical Legislation, it is our expectation that House members plan to vote and unanimously pass the bill on Friday.

Once done, the bill will be on the presidents desk within 2 weeks to be signed and the ban would become effective 90 days thereafter. Though unlikely, the possibility of an emergency enactment exists (i.e. all PH and PS become illegal upon signature of the President).


----------



## madison1 (Nov 30, 2006)

*pass the bill*

Who wants to pass the bill on flintstone vitamins ha ha.They can pass what they fucking want too,why i set back and pop some D-bol in a minute.


----------

